# High % of Non progressive & Immotile Sperm..



## Jem88

Some of you might of seen my OH's 2nd SA i posted the results the other day, which i'm pleased about coz it's really good compared to his 1st. The GP thought it was okay aswell. He has a great count 87.000.000 and 22% rapid sperm, which is really good, but the thing that i'm abit worried about is the high % of Non progressive(29%) & Immotile Sperm(40%) which obv they don't count coz they won't get me preg but am i right in thinking the 22% rapid sperm are perfect, as in the tails & head etc, an they'll be able to get into the egg? 
Also where it says, stained film: 3% normal forms present (At less than 15% normal forms the fertilisation rate in vitro decreases) Does anyone kno what this means? 

Thanks.


----------



## FBbaby

Firstly, I am not an expert, only going by what I think I have learnt since finding OH results and others will most likely be able to respond with more accuracy.

87M per ml is good and way above what is considered the minimum 'normal' of 20M. From the figures provided, motility would be about 30%. I assume immotile means dead and non progressing means they wiggle about, but don't progress. This would be a bit low as they like to see 50%, however, 22% of the 30% is rapid, so that's good. I don't think that this means they are good shape or form, just that they move well. 

I am not too sure about the stained film: 3% normal forms present, never heard of of 'stained film', however, your reference afterwards to the 15% makes me think that it does refer to morphology, which is the third condition that they check when doing a SA and 15% is the result they like to see to say that it is normal. Morphology is what determines the shape of the sperm (proper tail and shape of head). This is the most controversial result as very dependent on the specific test the lab uses, some stricter than others, also some experts argue that 15% is too high to consider normal and that a more realistic percentage is 8-10%. However, they do seem to agree that anything under 5% means that fertility is extremely reduced. However, this is also the figure that seems more likely to alter from one test to another and it has been mentioned here that abstaining for more than 3 days before producing the sample will affect this result. 

What you have to remember is that you have fallen pregnant, so it is possible. I too fell pregnant last May, first month ttc although my OH results were lowish count (18M) and low morphology (4%), so either you and I managed to produced real miracles, or results are not that accurate.


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Jem,

I did a post recently about morphology (whether the sperm is normal or abnormal in shape) after finding some interesting stuff on the net which FBbaby might be refering to here which you might find helpfull.

Love fluffy x


----------

